# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Its all your fault

## Stewart_Reptiles

I finally gave in to the gecko temptation and I am blaming this on all of you who have shared the pictures of your gorgeous cresties.

So thanks to Emily I am introducing Daytona (technically my husbands gecko)





And a surprise so now my hubby and I each have our own 





Savannah

Now how do you keep your hands of those cuties, they are just so ADORABLE, I am in love  :Love:  already.

Thank you so much Emily  :Hug:

----------


## mlededee

you are welcome! (it's all just a conspiracy to convert more people over to the rhac addiction anyhow  :Razz:  .)

i'm so glad you like them. the pics are fantastic as usual and i love the names!  :Good Job:

----------


## cassandra

This thread needs a cuteness warning, dangit! AWWWW!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

You know - I really, really hate all of you who can take such awesome pictures of cresties.  :Mad: 

I'm in photo envy!

Congrats on those two beauties, Deborah! They're adorable!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> you are welcome! (it's all just a conspiracy to convert more people over to the rhac addiction anyhow  .)
> 
> i'm so glad you like them. the pics are fantastic as usual and i love the names!


I love them and I am addicted already, how could you not?




> This thread needs a cuteness warning, dangit! AWWWW!!!!


That is what I was thinking everytime I would see people posting pics of their geckos, that did it I had to have one (well 2)




> You know - I really, really hate all of you who can take such awesome pictures of cresties. 
> 
> I'm in photo envy!
> 
> Congrats on those two beauties, Deborah! They're adorable!


Tell you what, bring yours over if you want and I try to take some good pics of them  :Wink:  (and I tell everyone you took them  :sploosh: )

----------


## monk90222

Congrats! 
Those are great Pics's also, what kind of camera are you using?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Congrats! 
> Those are great Pics's also, what kind of camera are you using?


 Thanks Charlie, I am using a Canon Powershot S2 IS http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Powersho...9809651&sr=8-2

----------


## Kristy

Congrats  :Smile: 

Happy to take the blame lol. I have posted my fair share of pics around here!!!

They are little cuties..

----------


## Freakie_frog

AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Deb....Great looking Rach.. One of my favorite geckos..good looking little boy there

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Congrats 
> I have posted my fair share of pics around here!!!


  And I am sure I will too now, they seem to be the perfect subjects, born for the camera  :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Deb....Great looking Rach..


 Ed you will be next, you will give in too I am sure.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Ed you will be next, you will give in too I am sure.


Oh if I could handle another species would be all over Rach's and even some colubrids.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Oh if I could handle another species would be all over Rach's and even some colubrids.


 If I can so can you, I have BP, Milksnakes, Kingsnake and now Cresties  :Surprised:  and I still plan on one more thing and than I am done.

BP are still my main focus though  :Wink:

----------


## mlededee

> ..good looking little boy there


ahem, they are *girls*. sheesh ed, can't you tell?  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## littleindiangirl

WOW! Those are some good looking geckos! Congrats on the awesome pickup!   :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Sorry I missed that

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Sorry I missed that


 It's ok that's because those are family friendly pictures  :Surprised:   :sploosh:

----------


## rabernet

> Tell you what, bring yours over if you want and I try to take some good pics of them  (and I tell everyone you took them )


Do you even understand how many critters I'm already bringing over?  :Confused:

----------


## tweets_4611

Awww!!! What cuties! I've been fighting the urge to get one for a while now...and you aren't helping any!  :Razz:   For that....I think you should post more pics ^_^

How are they to handle? Part of the reason I have held off (other than lack of money) is b/c I haven't been able to handle any. I've been reading about them, but other than at PetCo, haven't seen any in person.

----------


## mlededee

> Do you even understand how many critters I'm already bringing over?


you must take carmen and buttercup too. so says me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Do you even understand how many critters I'm already bringing over?


So 2 more won't hurt you and you will get some nice pictures for your trouble.  :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Awww!!! What cuties! I've been fighting the urge to get one for a while now...and you aren't helping any!   For that....I think you should post more pics ^_^
> 
> How are they to handle? Part of the reason I have held off (other than lack of money) is b/c I haven't been able to handle any. I've been reading about them, but other than at PetCo, haven't seen any in person.


 Don't fight it you will give in (been there done that)

I will post more pics right now they are getting used to their new surrending so I am resisting the urge to handle them, they came out of the deli cup and climb on my hand without any fears and when I tried to put them in their enclosure they wanted to come back on my hand  :Razz: 

Hard to resist  :Wink:

----------


## mlededee

as long as they have been handled from the time they are young they are usually pretty calm and easily handled. adults that haven't been handled can be wild, so if handling is important i recommend getting them from someone has handled them regularly.

----------


## Laooda

Oh Deborah... Congrats on those QTies!!!!   :Dancin' Banana:  

*WARNING* they are addictive  :Very Happy:   Great pix too!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Oh Deborah... Congrats on those QTies!!!!   
> 
> *WARNING* they are addictive   Great pix too!


 I am addicted already, I am not sure how I will be able to keep my hands of them  :Wink:

----------


## ADEE

GREAT photos!! they sure are cute. congrats on the new family members

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> GREAT photos!! they sure are cute. congrats on the new family members


 Thanks Ashley now all I need is your photographic skills  :Wink:

----------


## Reediculous

Those are some crazy photos!   You have to love crested!  you just have too!

 :Sweeet:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Those are some crazy photos!   You have to love crested!  you just have too!


 Thanks Tyree

----------


## ADEE

> Thanks Ashley now all I need is your photographic skills


your so funny.. you have awesome skills dont fool yourself!

----------


## rabernet

> you must take carmen and buttercup too. so says me.


Well then! You only say that, because you want to see new pictures of them!  :Razz: 

Ok - ok - ok - I'll take them over to Deborah's next Saturday for a photoshoot! The pressure - I tell ya!  :Razz:

----------


## mlededee

> Well then! You only say that, because you want to see new pictures of them!


 yeah, so? they're cute!  :Razz:

----------

